
Ask HN: Any Good Communities on MVP(Minimum Viable Product)? - flyguy
as well as developer communities that specialize in this type of development?
======
nnn1234
Building one right now. Will be doing a meta MVP in two weeks. Keep an eye on
crowdraising.co. it won't return anything yet but should be up in a couple of
weeks

